# Coralife Vs. Catalina or Odyssea



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone ever used Catalina or Odyssea 65 watt PC bulbs? The reason I ask is cos its that time of the year and my bulbs need to be replaced. These bulbs are half the price of Coralife bulbs. Please help!!! ray:


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I have some Odyssea fixtures that are ok for the price. I also used the bulbs but did not like them. I have to say that I also don't like the color of the Coralife bulbs or the price.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

what kind of 65watt PC do you recommend?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i have catalinas and love them, i like the combination 2x 10k 1x 65k the best. the 65k gets two yellowish...


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

jerrybforl said:


> what kind of 65watt PC do you recommend?


+1

More opinions please!!! I need new bulbs, and they are EXPENSIVE! lol. Plus i'm not sure if PC has enough output to penetrate to the bottom of my 55g. some plants are doing well, others look like they could use more light.. I think new bulbs are the answer as these are old/not the right spectrum.

I'm debating trying GE 9325k bulbs...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am happy with the Catalina bulb I purchased. 65w, one side is 6700K, the other 10,000K. Unfortunately, their packing methods are poor, the first bulb arrived broken. But they promptly sent me another at no charge.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

ok thanks. I called them up and they said that their bulb and the Coralife bulb are made in same factory. So im going to go with the Catalina bulbs. thanks everyone for your imput!


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

@ Muirner. Pc are strong enough as I use them. 130watts on a 55 should be good for you plants. I paint the back of my tanks black to help keep light from escaping out the back. try that.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I really want to paint my tank or do the dark tint option i just dont have the jugs to break down my tank. Though when i do the substrate change (if i stay freshwater) she surely will be painted. 

Do you have any problems with plants growing small in the lower parts and then exploding up top?


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont have that problem. I run 4x65 watts on my 75 but added glosso recently so im cheating a bit by adding another 2x65 watts on there as I had an extra 4x65 watt fixture. so I have a total of 6x65 watts on my tank.  so my lights penetrate deep into the tank. but before I added the extra watts I was getting good growth! I have loads of furcata as well as rotala wallichi.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just my view point but say away from odyssea unless you want to get zap, and feel like trying to figure out which ballast to replace when you see that all four ballast are wired together and each one goes to each bulb... coral-life I like there bulbs and that is what I use... if you want the most lighting and the cheapest lighting in the long run t5 ho is the way to go.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks fishyjoe24. Im going to go with the Catalina bulbs as I spoke to them and said that they are the same bulb from same factory!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Where are you getting yours from?? And how much are you paying?


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

here is the link: http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?products_id=1597 they are $15.99 as opposed to the $27-32 for Coralife.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you're welcome.... and just to let everyone know that is what happen to me.

I had a 65x4 odyssea and one bulb went bad, I replaced the bulb. nope so i went to fix the ballast...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This discussion about Power Compact bulbs...

Let me not say anything but point everybody to a link. Peruse the site at your own discretion. And make conclusions along the way. Look for more info about LED on that site under "Related Posts" on each page.

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/05/15/genesis-sfiligoi-modular-led-lighting-options/

--Nikolay


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Niko I've heard good things about LED's but I already have the fixtures makes no sense to go and buy new ones.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Would you want to mix them with some $14.20 straight pin 55w GE 9325K's?

The 55w straight pin GE 9325K's for $14.20 plus shipping will bring out the reds and grow plants well too. They have a slight pink cast: http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS










From: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/723-9325k-difference.html#post5288


Gomer said:


> Here is a comparison that I did. The white balance wasn't adjusted as a basis. All photos are with the same aperture, shutter and white balance setting.
> 
> 1) 5000K/6700K
> 
> ...


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok Left C thanks. I saw your post in my other thread. so same question. will those work with 65watt config and what combo do you recommend?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

jerrybforl said:


> Ok Left C thanks. I saw your post in my other thread. so same question. will those work with 65watt config and what combo do you recommend?


This is what I posted in response to your other question.


Left C said:


> Is your fixture a 4x65w Coralife Aqualight that uses straight pin bulbs? If you have red plants, I would do the following below.
> 
> The GE 9325K 55w bulbs use straight pin bulbs, so they will work.
> http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS
> ...


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

yes I saw thanks. so please answer what I asked in the other one lol. playing tag in threads. I appreciate your advice Left C!!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

fishyjoe24 said:


> just my view point but say away from odyssea unless you want to get zap, and feel like trying to figure out which ballast to replace when you see that all four ballast are wired together and each one goes to each bulb... coral-life I like there bulbs and that is what I use... if you want the most lighting and the cheapest lighting in the long run t5 ho is the way to go.


Dont play with electricity when it is plugged in. This is not a fault of odyssea, it was your fault for not knowing what you're doing.


----------

